# Horses that model tack in magazines and websites...



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

CloudsMystique said:


> Where do they come from? Are they owned by people that work for the company?


I don't know for sure.. Some of them look fake to me.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

justjump said:


> I don't know for sure.. Some of them look fake to me.


Haha, really? Do you have an example?


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

That's a good question! I always thought my horse would be an exceptional model :lol:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

There is 1 particular horse that I see, modeling for SmartPak - Da Rool!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Majority of the Horses on magazines, are Studs and are in Stud books. Or horses that have won big competitions. Show horses, Studs, Broodmares...ect\


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

xXEventerXx said:


> Majority of the Horses on magazines, are Studs and are in Stud books. Or horses that have won big competitions. Show horses, Studs, Broodmares...ect\


Interesting! Do you know if the horse's owner pays the magazine for the advertising or if the magazine pays the horse's owner for the modeling?


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I know many in the SS tack magazine are from a nearby location to the warehouse because I wanted to get my stud's photo in and asked them. The ones that look fake probably started as real horse photos that ended in a Photoshop gone wrong to place the "product" better


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Hm. I've never thought of that. Cloud, I think your mare would look stunning in an ad!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

CloudsMystique said:


> Haha, really? Do you have an example?


It's mostly the ones that model bridles.. They probably aren't fake but they're so perfect they look like it!

Dover Saddlery

Dover Saddlery | Rodrigo Classic Hunter Bridle .

That's just some.. You should see the magazine! They're perfect!!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

CCH said:


> I know many in the SS tack magazine are from a nearby location to the warehouse because I wanted to get my stud's photo in and asked them. The ones that look fake probably started as real horse photos that ended in a Photoshop gone wrong to place the "product" better


That's awesome... what did they say?




Arksly said:


> Hm. I've never thought of that. Cloud, I think your mare would look stunning in an ad!


Haha, thanks


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't know... but I've always wanted to be the one photographing them!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Im pretty sure the magazine pays the owner, but im not sure


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I know that Ozark Mountain miniature tack mag. uses horses from breeders that I think are near them, I know some of the horses in thier ads.

Several years ago I remember seeing an ad in a magazine looking for equine models, always wished I'd checked into it, but I didn't.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Years ago my sisters horse Goldrush got the chance to be a model in a photo shoot for women's western wear. They came to the stable for the photo shoot and picked out a few horses. He was a gorgeous Cream Draft.
Here is a picture of him (he is the 1st horse on the left) from back in the 80's.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

kim_angel said:


> Years ago my sisters horse Goldrush got the chance to be a model in a photo shoot for women's western wear. They came to the stable for the photo shoot and picked out a few horses. He was a gorgeous Cream Draft.
> Here is a picture of him (he is the 1st horse on the left) from back in the 80's.


Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, Excel has a gorgeous head that would look veerry good modeling a bridle ;-). Wonder how they go about finding horses?


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

CloudsMystique said:


> That's awesome... what did they say?


Well I don't live anywhere near the warehouse so that was their way of saying no, but they did say to feel free to send photos of horses wearing/using the products and they may use them in the future.


I know that you can win the "cover" of American Livestock Supply at times when they have photo contests though.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

thats a really good question iv never thought about it before now im intrigued


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

My friend is from Dover, Masachusetts, of Dover Saddlery. She sees the dover catalog horses around her neighborhood!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

All of the horses in the dover catalog look so perfect all the time! I wonder if they live in padded stalls? :lol:

I agree sometimes you look at an add and wonder how the horse can be real.


----------

